# English Tutor



## mkmm84 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello every body,

I am looking for English Tutor (Female) in Dubai (Private Lessons), I prefer to be English native (UK).
Conditions:
1- Lessons at my home for me and my wife.
2- Payment per lesson/per month.
3- Weekly 2-3 lessons.

Any one is intresting contact me by message

Thanks,


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

mkmm84 said:


> Hello every body,
> 
> I am looking for English Tutor (Female) in Dubai (Private Lessons), I prefer to be English native (UK).
> Conditions:
> ...


You will find that language centers might be a better idea, rahter having someone going to your house, unless it is because you have kids to take care with.

Anyways, go for an American tutor or an Australian, their accent is more fun (sorry Lads)

Eeeellooo govnaaaa


----------



## mkmm84 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks my Dear for you advice. Actually this is my problem I have new baby and we can't leave her. For that I am looking for private lessons at my house. Kindly if you know or could you help I appreciate your assistance.
Have a nice night.
Regards.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Try looking at a site
Myprivatetutor.ae
May help you out.


----------



## mkmm84 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dear BBMOVER, 

Thanks a lot, I appreciate you advice. I will check and will see.

Best regards,


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Anyways, go for an American tutor or an Australian, their accent is more fun (sorry Lads)
> 
> Eeeellooo govnaaaa


Not just the accent, also their personalities.

Aussies are still first choice though, but be prepared to pay higher prices for the extra quality.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

arabianhorse said:


> Not just the accent, also their personalities. Aussies are still first choice though, but be prepared to pay higher prices for the extra quality.


mmmmm not according to this. http://www.theguardian.com/books/2001/sep/21/referenceandlanguages.mattseaton


----------



## mkmm84 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dear Arabianhorse,

Thank you for your valuable words. Do you have idea about the prices? Could you tell me if do you have?
Thanks


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry, mate. I dont have that info. Good luck. Your written english is pretty good. So don't know why you think a couple hours tuition a week is going to be much good.
Your better off spending that time immersing yourself in english speaking company.

(Just wait for the smartarses to'correct'my spelling/grammar)


----------



## mkmm84 (Mar 9, 2014)

My dear,

Thanks you but I going to continue my studying (master) and as known I have to get 6 band in ILETS furthermore, I am going to apply for Australian Immigration and I have to get band 7 in ILETS. 
For these reasons I have to improve my English language and I know that I have to practise but unfortunately I don't have English or Australian friends.

Nice to talk with you.
Best wishes.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

If your goal is to take the IELTS, you can find online videos, either free or paid which will guide you and support you.

There are even sessions through Skype.


Anyways, Australia is a nice country, yet people are not easily accepting immigrants.
Which is totally understandable, as people tend to fear change, different culture, and not to mention Arab tend to switch to more engulfed and enclosed culture, while making no effort to integrate or even try to enforce their culture over the host countries using the religion card.

I would totally understand why a person would like to leave the Arab countries to a better place where freedoms are provided, humans are respected for who they are, please don't wreck these beautiful countries, or stay in Arab countries and change them for the better.

IELETS has more to do with your technique, as for the spoken part, practicing is best. Check youtube, you can find lots. For me it was very easy since my school was all English curriculum, but you still need to know the format, questions


----------



## mkmm84 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dear Random Dude,
Good morning

Regarding The matter of immigration I have a lot of reasons forcing me to immigrate not only to Australia and it is difficult to mention these reasons but I can give you one hint/reason that in the Arabic countries no future to live.
For English language lessons not only for passing ILETS exam. English language is mandatory everywhere to facilitate your life and to aware about every thing.
Finally I would like to thank you and to request you one thing that think why I should stay in the darkness area (sorry to say this) but this the fact. May be you can't understand or know my situation, vision and opinion regarding the immigration. Anyhow thanks again I appreciate your valuable advices and suggestions.

Have a good day.

Best regards.
Mohammed


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

mkmm84 said:


> Dear Random Dude,
> Good morning
> 
> Regarding The matter of immigration I have a lot of reasons forcing me to immigrate not only to Australia and it is difficult to mention these reasons but I can give you one hint/reason that in the Arabic countries no future to live.
> ...


I do understand that Palestinians face lots of trouble finiding jobs in Arab countries due to visa issues, and are technicall frowned upon internationally.

I can see your point of living in this New Arab World, thanks to the Arab spring.

Yeah, go for it, leave this wreck, it is far from any restoration.

Check dubbizle, you'll find tutors there. Also go to any college, ask for english department.


----------

